# Commercial food processor for producing hummus



## yoske (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I just came across a nice sum of money to use for a food processor. I have a personal homemade hummus business which I'm hoping will grow and expand. I'm looking to buy a nice sized food processor and am willing to spend up to $500. What qualities should I look for? Would anyone be able to suggest any brands? thanks!!


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

Robot Coupe one of the best around but far more than 500 if I were you I would go hunt around Ebay for some you will find for around that money used but they still work great


----------



## yoske (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok thanks!


----------

